
Ask HN: What App or Service Do You Use for Journaling and Note Taking? - allwynpfr
I&#x27;m already aware of the likes of notion, typora, pen and paper, Evernote, notable, boost, jrln.
Just wanted to know if there is something out there I am missing and need to give a spin
======
krrishd
Posted this here a few times in response to this q: I use an app that I made
myself ([http://write.itskrish.co](http://write.itskrish.co)), its defining
features being:

1\. you choose a fixed duration of time within which to journal (i choose 15
minutes even though it is initially tough to spend all of)

2\. if you stop typing for more than a few seconds within the duration, you
lose your writing

These constraints basically force me to dump anything and everything on my
mind for the sake of continuous typing (to not lose what i've written), and
I've been successfully doing it at least 1-2 times a week for a few years now.
All your entries are also saved locally in-browser only, with the option to
export a savefile. Source code:
[https://github.com/krrishd/write](https://github.com/krrishd/write)

------
superflit
After trying several tools. I did choose and use
Devonthink[1]([https://www.devontechnologies.com/products/devonthink/overvi...](https://www.devontechnologies.com/products/devonthink/overview.html)).
It is easy, cloud sync, encryption, plugins and is very smart. I can collect
all kind of data (web pages, csv, json, formated) and it always fit nicely.
Give a try

[1] -
[https://www.devontechnologies.com/products/devonthink/overvi...](https://www.devontechnologies.com/products/devonthink/overview.html)

------
mindcrime
A combination of text files that I edit with Emacs or Eclipse depending on
what I'm doing, and a self-hosted Mediawiki instance.

For TODO list / task management stuff, I'm actually in the middle of building
my own command line task manager tool that maps specifically to the way I like
to do things. Once it's a little bit further along, I'll release it as Open
Source in case anybody else might find it useful.

------
noir_lord
vscode with
[https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=pajoma.v...](https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=pajoma.vscode-
journal) and
[https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=Gruntfug...](https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=Gruntfuggly.vscode-
journal-view)

It stuck because it's just markdown, vscode is always open and it syncs to
plaintext in dropbox so is greppable, accessible from basically everything.

------
darpa_escapee
Setup a TiddlyWiki instance with Docker several months ago and I'm very happy
with it.

------
user7878
Trillium

------
jolmg
org-mode

